# Ultra-gauge mounted!



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Just got my new ultra-gauge mounted, love it so far!

















Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks great.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks!! Just fabd a bracket out of aluminum sheet metal and set it up, took all of 20 minutes


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

Could you provide links to what all you purchased to set this up, I like it.


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya definitely! The website is listed below. The ultra-gauge is very similar to the ScangaugeII in functionality but its half the price (paid ~$80 w/ shipping) and in my opinion has a better display and is easier to use.

When you order the ultra-gauge you have a few mounting options but the basic set up is just a bracket that clips onto the back. I used some scrap aluminum sheet metal I had here at home and some tin snips to fabricate a bracket that would mount to the trip piece in the car. Any other questions let me know!

www.ultragauge.com


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

The Butcher-

Could you elaborate on how you fabricated the bracket, and how the bracket attaches behind that dash panel? I have a GPS, that I'd like to do something like that with.

My GPS is a little heavier than that little device, but I'd love to get rid of the beanbag mount sitting on the dash!


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Ya absolutely! This picture might help too:









I basically removed the trim piece from the dash (see below)

















I then measured the size of the slot in the bracket on the ultra gauge and determined that it was 5/8" wide. I cut a piece of aluminum sheet metal 1-1/2" wide and, using a #2 pencil as a guide, I bent a portion of the sheet metal around the pencil making a half circle.

If you do this correctly it should fit snugly around the top of the trim piece and then when you reinstall the trim piece it becomes sandwiched between the trim piece and the dash and won't move. I then bent the aluminum by hand carefully to obtain the best mounting angle and trimmed it to fit.

It was an extremely unscientific process lol but I will try to answer any additional questions you may have to the best of my ability!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very helpful with the pictures. 

I see now how the bracket is supported because the curled edge you created with the pencil, hooks over the dash pad that you removed. 

I may have to find some heavier metal as the GPS will probably be close to a pound when it's done. Can the average Joe get metal like this at a big box store like Home Depot? I'll have to take a look next time I'm there. 

Thanks again!


----------



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

You should be able to, I went to ace hardware and they had 1x1 and 2x2 lengths.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Lowes carries steel as well. In the "Hillman" bay in the hardware department. 

- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice. I have my Scangauge mounted in the same place. I just have it taped to the vinyl with automotive double sided tape, and while it looks clean and doesn't move, I wonder if a bracket would be better for the long term. Thanks for the pics on how to remove that panel.


----------



## alkiax (Jan 14, 2014)

I was about to buy one, but i was reading on their site about diesel mpg being up to 3x off if not calibrated right? Is that hard and what do you guys still think of the ones you have?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have one and I got the windshield mount for mine.. I have found that the UG is almost spot on with fuel mileage.. I will reset the "trip mpg" and hand calculate for an exact number.. Maybe .2 or .3 mpg off which is a lot better than what the DIC displays..


This extraordinary insight brought to you from the confines of my iPhone..


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

*Thanks!*

Your post allowed me to do the same thing. I found a piece of small sheet metal that was used as a drawer divider. Cut it to the dimensions you listed, painted it black and boom. It worked.


----------

